

Practice Safe WordPress - verelo
http://www.verelo.com/blog/2012/06/02/we-love-wordpress/

======
mkr-hn
The pricing page is short on detail. It only gives prices, not features (or
benefits). And the blog name in the screenshot might not be a good thing to
feature.

edit: Apparently it gives you more detail if you click the plan. It's
bordering on mystery meat navigation.

~~~
verelo
Thanks for the feedback. The blog name is actually my personal blog (edgy
hey...)

We'll look into the pricing area and try un-hide it a little more. Believe it
or not it was actually a lot more hidden before, so we'll keep working on it!

~~~
mkr-hn
I've always been a fan of the plan-per-column approach. It's perfect for
things like this where the only difference between plans is quantity. It makes
for quick comparisons.

~~~
verelo
I think that makes sense too, shouldn't be too hard to revise it. Thinking
back its laid out how it is mainly due to some old indecisiveness around what
our pricing was going to look like, and its just sort of grown. Time for a
cleanup, appreciate you reminding us it needs attention!

------
maslam
"conneciton" - typo on your homepage.

~~~
verelo
Thanks we'll fix that!

